# Newbie here needs help



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah what can i say im new to this sport. Would u guys help me on everything like what kinda rod..(really cheap im 13 and funding everything) reel (same) and everything else i need to know


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

huntrapper -

Here are some materials I would recommend. 
Best beginner's website - Fly Anglers Online (www.flyanglersonline.com)
Best beginner's book - The Complete Idiot's Guide to Fly Fishing
Best beginning set up (trout, panfish, smaller bass, smaller pike, walleye) - A five or six weight rod, with a reel to match and five or six weight line, weight forward (easier to cast) floating variety.

Scheels offers fly fishing classes each year, though I think the last one just ended in April. If you can, find someone who fly fishes to help you work on casting form, etc. It is best to find a mentor who can help you get through the early stuff, but if there's no one nearby, there are many helpful DVDs available (check eBay, or Sportsmans Warehouse, Scheels, etc) to teach you the basics.

Good luck, and feel free to ask more.

By the way, KMart sells Scientific Angler equipment, and they have a nice 6-wt rod, reel, WF line and backing for beginners, all for around $80. The rod is very nice, especially for the price. It was my best pick up so far this year.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been getting a couple of young fellows started in fly fishing, It is simple as only permit fly fishing in Lake Lisa, my private lake. You do not need expensive equipment to start out and with barbless hooks and catch and release they lean to appreciate the culture of flyfishing. I caught and released four nice rainbows this evening and kept a 16incher for dinner. Blue gills are one of my favorite fish to fly fish. so that will be the next fish we stock. Incidently Cormorants are DOA here. :beer:


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

I got a cheap $20 fly rod kit with all the works at wall-mart........it's still kicken'


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

My first and only fly rod was a beginners pack I picked up form Scheels. The Co. was Cortlend. It came with backing, fly line, rod, reel, and a video to help the begginer. Its a 4-5wt rod 2pc. I like it. It was cheaper then trying to get a good real and rod then the line and everything else. I have yet to catch a trout on it, but have taken pike, perch, and crappies on it.


----------



## nemo (Jun 14, 2006)

hi huntrapper..i'm new to fly fishing too and have ben using a 6 weight rod since i started..a lot of people have told me that fly-fishing is difficult but once you give it a try its really fun..
what kind of fish are up too?and where do you fish?
Have a great time fishing..in my signature, there's an online store that sells fly-fishing equipments  i came across with this site and it's nice.

--->nemo


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

good point :2cents:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a confession. I never thought flyfishing would be the sport for me. I always say TV shows and thought it was too much of a "high class" sport for me. But then I went to New Zealand and that all changed. My girlfriend and I hired a guide and went flyfishing for a whole day. It took me a good hour, but I got the hang of it and by the end of the day I was casting clear across the river. Not to mention I landed a 7,lb 6 1/2 lb, and 5 pound rainbow along with 5 more around 4 lbs. Now I'm hooked. It was such a blast. If I ever go back that's all Im' going to do the whole time.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Slayer - You got pics?? I've heard good things about New Zealand...when did you go? Care to share more?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, I have pics, but really have no idea how to post them. I'm a tit bit computer illiterate.

As for the flyfishing itself, what do you want to know? We were fishing in the north island about an hour south, south east of Hamilton on a river that runs into Lake Taupo, the largest lake in New Zealand. It was winter while I was there, so the tourists were few and far between, but the fish were spawning, so that meant lots of opportunity for the brave souls willing to venture out in the frigid 45 degree air (wink, wink).

In the morning, our guide, Will Kemp, picked us up at our hostel around 8 and drove us to a local sporting goods store. There we bought our fishing liscenses (25 dollars a person if I remember correctly) and then were given waders to try on. Once my girlfriend and I found a pair that fit, Will took us on a 10 minute drive to a muddy road that sent his black lab Georgie hoppin about like a rag doll. Talk about potholes.

We hopped out of the vehicle and took a brisk 10 minute walk to the river. The river was gorgeous. You may think you know what New Zealand looks like by watching the Lord of the Rings trilogy, but you haven't a clue. We were in a clear blue river, surrounded by ice-capped mountains. There were two other fishermen slightly downstream from us, but other than that, no one else. (Like I said, most people wouldn't dare fish on such a cold day!) So, since I had the most experience fishing between the two of us, Will got to teaching me the basics of the fly. We were wetlining, something that most poeple there either didn't know about or refused to because of past luck nymphing. Will helped me through it, and after roughly an hour I had a solid hang of it. It wasn't long after that I latched into my first fish, which took a flying leap out of the water and promply spit the hook.

NO worries, Will assured, there were plenty more. So I continued fishing while Will worked out the kinks with my girlfriend.

So there I was, casting across the river doing just as Will instructed. Being sure release all the line on the last throw and follow the tip down as the line made its way downstream. With one finger on the line as a bite sensor, I followed through. This was repeated many times, since I rarely casted exactly how I wanted to. Then, suddenly, I made a perfect cast that landed directly under an overhanging branch. I followed the line as it went downstream and entered an eddy. I felt something nick the line, so I tugged it with my free hand and the battle was on. Twenty five minutes of the most amazing fight I've ever been in. I had no idea how big the fish was until Will came over and saw the tail as it flopped out of the water. "Holy smokes man, don't lose it, that's a hog" he said. And I didn't think he was lying. Eventually I landed the brute and Will weighed it for me. 7 lbs on the nose. My first fish of the trip and the biggest he'd seen all season.

Throughout the day we fished the same location working downstream a bit. But I wound up catchint the majority of fish in the exact same spot. A good sign, Will informed me, because that meant fresh fish were moving up from the lake to spawn. Will turned out to be one of the nicest guys I've ever met and I've kept in contact with him even after I returned home.

If someone wants to let me know how to post the pics I will. Deffinately the trip of a lifetime. :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

flyfisherguy said:


> I got a cheap $20 fly rod kit with all the works at wall-mart........it's still kicken'


i got that too=)


----------

